# Campsites in Western Portugal



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm thinking of travelling from La Coruña in North West Spain to Cadiz via Portugal in September. Can anyone recommend and good, pet friendly campsites or aires on the west coast of Portugal, preferably within a normal days driving from Coruña?


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Not sure if this is any good, as my geography isn't the best, but we are on a site in Alvor, Camping Dourada and it is a dog friendly site very close to the lovely village of Alvor. There are also a lot of motorhomes wild camping near the beach of Alvor

Pauline


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, have a look at www.roteiro-campista.pt I think you will find what you need there.
Safe travelling
Colin


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

MalanCris said:


> I'm thinking of travelling from La Coruña in North West Spain to Cadiz via Portugal in September. Can anyone recommend and good, pet friendly campsites or aires on the west coast of Portugal, preferably within a normal days driving from Coruña?


Hi, you might find this site HERE useful in finding a camp site.

Don


----------

